# Is there anything stronger than Gestone?



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi there, 

Please can you help me - I'm on my 2nd tx.  In my first IVF, I started to bleed on Day 6 of the 2ww after ET using 2 Cyclogest 400mg at my progesterone support.  For our 2nd tx, we had ICSI, and I was given 50mg Gestone a day, and because of my previous poor response to the progesterone, I also took 3 Cyclogest 400mg pessaries a day.  Yet again, even with this level of progesterone, I started bleeding heavily yesterday, on Day 9, after my ET.

I'm absolutely devastated and really don't know why this keeps happening to me.  I've had an NKc test, which came back as being 4.8, which I believe is at the very top of what is considered 'normal' (anything below 5 is acceptable, and they don't treat).  We intend to tx again as soon as possible, but I'm so upset because I don't know how they're going to get me through our next 2ww.  We have dreadful fertilisation rates, so I'm assuming that due to my PCOS, my eggs aren't necessarily the best quality either - we've only had 3 viable embryos out of first tx, and 1 embryo from this tx, so we don't have any frozen embryos to fall back on.

Can you please advise me if there's any sort of intensive level of progesterone support that I can ask for which may give us more hope next time?  

Thanks so much,

Rach.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rach,

Sorry to hear about recent bleeding   I'm assuming you've tested negative?  The only options for progesterone support are gestone injections, vaginal gel (crinone) or pessaries/suppositories. To be honest what you were on this time was pretty high strength anyway   Only other thing available would be to increase the dose of gestone for next time.

I'm assuming that clinic will follow up with you and discuss any further tests and or protocols that might help to identify issues. I know it's hard but there are absolutely no guarentees with IVF treatment and the stats are what they are   Take time to heal after this cycle before deciding your next steps, try not to rush into treatment again until you are mentally prepared for it 

Take care
Maz x


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Mazv,

Thanks so much for your reply.  I've no idea why this keeps happening, but I suppose our Cons my have an idea as to some further tests we could have prior to our next tx.  Hopefully he'll agree to increase my Gestone dose too.

 to you,

Rach.x


----------

